# 3/4 Painted Fortius



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

I picked up a Fortius that is painted black on 3/4 the bike with only the seat and chain stays left bare titanium. As S&S couplers will be added to make it a travel bike, cuts in the top and down tube will mean removal of paint.

I am thinking of having the paint removed off the whole bike, anyone ever done this or seen a Merlin that's had the paint removed? I like the look of the plain titanium but don't want the areas that were painted to look different than the currently unpainted seat and chain stays. Thanks.


----------

